

Ask PG: No queries to winter YC 2011 applicants? - skbohra123

Wondering if not getting queries from you means we are out of race? Or still there is some hope? Thanks
======
imr
I don't know the answer, but I am right there with you. Solidarity!

I submitted days or weeks before the deadline and have not heard anything.

------
grillmaster
same here. failing this would mean finding an actual job. Will await for good
news.

~~~
skbohra123
How about just doing it regardless?

~~~
jamesteow
Or for that matter, applying for grants/other incubators?

~~~
grillmaster
Planning to look for another technical founder, if i can find an suitable
replacement will continue with it. Most likely to develop and try for the next
cycle.

